# Excel: gruppierte und gestapelte Säulen vereinen



## HPB (27. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte in Excel ein Diagramm erstellen, das NICHT bei den Vorlagen dabei ist. Ich habe euch eine Excel-Sheet erstellt, damit ihr euch vorstellen könnte was ich meine.

Es soll die zeitliche Entwicklung dreier Szenarien dargestellt werden. Hierzu möchte ich ein Diagramm mit "gruppierten Säulen" erstellen. Also X-Achse die Zeit und dann für jeden Zeitpunkt mehrere Säulen nebeneinander (für jedes Szenario eine Säule). 

Das Problem ist nun, dass ein Szenario sich nicht durch einen einzigen Wert charakterisieren läßt. Um mehrere Werte (deren Summe auch dargestellt werden soll) pro Szenario abbilden zu können empfielt sich ein "gestapelte Säulen" Diagramm, es zeigt also zum Zeitpunkt X für Szenario A mehrere Werte in einer Säule.

Leider ist es mir mit dieser Diagrammart nur möglich den zeitlichen Vergleich INNERHALB EINES Szenarios darzustellen. Wie kann ich zusätzlich die anderen Szenarien in dieses Diagramm integrieren.
(Pro Zeitpunkt soll für jedes Szenario eine Säule zu sehen sein, diese ist wiederrum in die einzelnen Werte des Szenarios unterteilt)?

Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke im Voraus,
PETER


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2005)

Hai,

ich hab dein Beispiel mal ein wenig modifiziert.  ;-) 

Grundlage ist : Diagramm - Benutzerdefinierte Typen - Linie Säule auf zwei Achsen
Die Linie danach in Stapelbalken umändern, evtl. die 2.Achse ausblenden.

Ciao Stefan


----------

